# 1/24 Slot Car Racing at Battle Front Gaming - Grandville, MI



## Tdevil

Finally time to put this out there. We have obtained an Ogilvie Narrow Hill Climb and are in the process of setting it up. 

Here is a video of a track that is the exact layout of the track we have:






The track is up, I am in the process of stripping the braid. Plan is to reroute the recesses (3/4 inch router bit with 1/8 dowel has been ordered), repaint the surface and completely rebraid the track with minimal gaps. 

I am looking for individuals with expertise in building/restoring to help make this track the best that it can be and have some knowledgeable/experienced people on board already. Would like it to be "brand new" when we finish with it. 

I am also looking to start a club that would help with the organization of a race program and maintenance of the track. We have had significant interest from current customers who have seen the track going up. We would like to run an organized program a couple times a week, probably one weeknight and one weekend day. Beyond that the track will be available for practice/use during regular business hours. 

My favorites are the "scale" classes. Definitely looking to run 16D hardbodys and GTP cars. Looking for the club to help make decisions from there.

Anyway, holler back if this sounds like something you would like to be a part of.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kazooracer

Do you have any ideas on what your classes are going to be and what nights the racing might take place on? I normally race FCRs and 4" cars but also raced some hard body cars last Winter.

A couple of hard body FCR cars from the "Pre-1970 Class":










I also built a rubber tyred Nascar on a H&R chassis this Summer and am planning on building an ALMS C6 Corvette next:










I love the looks of the "scale" cars and would make the drive occasionally if there was someplace to race them.


----------



## Leonard

John, I saw the length of 1/24 chassis comes in a 4 and a 4.5". You might have to explain some stuff for novices like myself what is what with this stuff. How big are the hardbodies?


----------



## Tdevil

Don't worry Leonard, we will get you up to speed!

If you go to www.parmapse.com you can check out a variety of cars. The FCR chassis is what you want for the hardbody class. It is 4.5 inches with an adjustable wheelbase. You use any 1/24 scale model car body on it.

The 4 and 4.5 inch flexi chassis use lexan bodies on them. Nascar or GTP are popular choices to run on these chassis.

Got the recesses re-routed on half the track today. A little warm to really get too much done.


----------



## kazooracer

Tdevil said:


> If you go to www.parmapse.com you can check out a variety of cars. The FCR chassis is what you want for the hardbody class. It is 4.5 inches with an adjustable wheelbase. You use any 1/24 scale model car body on it.


Are cars with the 4" FCR chassis legal for the racing program that you're planning? What about hardbody cars based on a flexi chassis?


----------



## EXPRESS

*slot cars grandville*

HELLO is this track up and running and is there a club i can be part off?


----------



## Tdevil

Man, thought this thread was buried so deep nobody would find it. You will find up to date information in the other thread.


----------

